# The best grinder for a Vesuvius?



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

What in your opinion is the best grinder for a Vesuvius?

Do they prefer flat burrs to conical?

...any input welcome.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My Vesuvius has never expressed a preference....yet. However, I'll bet this thread will have legs


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope so











DavecUK said:


> My Vesuvius has never expressed a preference....yet. However, I'll bet this thread will have legs


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Isn't burr type more down to roast level of the beans you're using?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As dave said the machine has no preference.

Why is this a question...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You have a Mythos CP that is a good grinder in my eyes. You will get 10 different options people like different things.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are not going to get a much better grinder than your CP. They tick every box I can think of, so much so that I have recently bought one as my choice to go into retirement with


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

If I end up keeping the V which it seems that I will, I am thinking of selling the CP. While I know it's a great grinder and I'm very very happy with the drinks they make as a combination, it's just not suited to my day to day (or lack of) coffee drinking.

I had a Mazzer Royal for quite a while and I used it for single dosing.. at the time I was working different hours and used to fire up the ECM and drink espresso and americanos most mornings. I got fed up with single dosing and wanted to just throw beans in a hopper and grind on demand. Seemed like a good idea at the time and it was... but fast forward a bit and I'm in a new job within the same company, my hours have changed. I'm up pretty early and no time for V & CP. so the beans sit in the hopper and go off... I'm now thinking I'd rather be single dosing again and using fresh beans as and when I make espresso / americano..

hope this clears up a strange original qiestion? Any more questions, please ask


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hang on wait for it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Hang on wait for it!


What you thinking Dave, Mazzer ZM?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

For what?











coffeechap said:


> Hang on wait for it!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Rom said:


> For what?


I think he's waiting for someone to say the N word.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I was thinking more Monolith flat or conical


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Planter said:


> I think he's waiting for someone to say the N word.


Yes, I expect so. For low coffee usage, low retention, minimum fuss you probably get to a shortlist of the usual suspects of which N is the cheapest.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

EK43(s) seems to be a good fit.


----------

